

For the game designers and players: this is the best list of well-designed flash games - rms
http://goodexperience.com/games/

======
rms
Be careful, there's enough here to keep you busy for days.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Great list - thanks.

------
fallintothis
For some really well-drawn, original games (simplistic gameplay, but I think
that makes them fun and lighthearted - besides, what do you want from a Flash
game?), there's <http://www.orisinal.com>

~~~
rms
Definitely -- my favorite one on the Good Experience list is this one.
<http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bugs.htm> The comment on Good
Experience is "Elegant and soothing".

~~~
fallintothis
Actually, that's the one I play most often, too. (For some definition of
"often"; I don't play games much.)

A couple other good ones I've played are
<http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bauns.htm> and
<http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm> (apropos of winter time).
Honestly, most of them are really worthwhile.

------
mynameishere
The best one is in Java:

<http://ishi.blog2.fc2.com/blog-entry-161.html>

...or the most surreal, anyway.

